# Rocky Robin



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm normally not a bird person (Birds of Prey and Owls excluded), but this little fellow has captured our hearts.

I heard that robins can be incredibly tame (often their downfall), but this is the first time I've actually experienced this. It started of with me noticing tiny bird poo marks underneath where I park my car. My husband, who smokes outside then noticed that every time I park the car a little robin would come flying underneath it, obviously using the heat to warm up. It would actually wait for me sitting on the fence until I switch the engine off.

He (I'll just call him a "he") then started following us to the back garden, sit on the fence or wall and chirp away. My husband then started throwing some bird seeds for him and every day the robin would get a little braver, to the point where he now comes within about a foot's distance from us. He has also started begging (or rather demanding, lol) food by jumping up and down and "shouting". Cute thing, don't you think! Luckily there is only one cat in the neighbourhood, which is hardly out. 

Here he is waiting


































Here he is actually sharing for a change (normally he chases other birds away)










P.S.: We also have a Magpie here, who seems to always be accompanied by two Jackdaws. You never see it with other Magpies!


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

awh that is so cute! I've heard robins can become quite tame and there's no doubt birds are highly intelligent. We used to have a grumpy robin visit our garden and we would laugh watching him/her chase all the other, often bigger, birds away :lol2:


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

We have one of those wee fellas frequenting the smoking area where I work. Handily for him it's just outside the canteen which means a steady supply of bread and other goodies. 
He's now become so tame that several folk, myself included, have found him sitting on their shoes! Cute little things even if they have a rather aggressive side.


----------

